# Laproscopic  repair of incarcerated Left inguinal hernia



## Lindseywingate1990

i need help with what CPT code to use for this:

Pre diagnosis: Incarcerated Left inguinal hernia
Post: same 


Procedure: : Laproscopic Preperitoneal repair of incarcerated Left inguinal hernia (with mesh polyproplyene insertion)


does anyone know what code i should use for this?


----------



## jodierellis

49650 if initial, 49651 if recurrent.


----------



## mkmgt001

I agree with Jodie.  There is no code for laparoscopic repair of an INCARCERATED inguinal hernia, so you'd be looking at CPT 49650 or 49651.  If the repair was difficult due to the hernia being incarcerated, perhaps modifier -22 could be added but documentation would be needed to support this modifier. 

Mary Kittredge, CPC, MA


----------



## mkmgt001

Per CPT Assistant July 2014:


A Q&A published in the January 2009,CPT Assistant incorrectly recommended that code 49659,Unlisted laparoscopy, procedure, hernioplasty, herniorrhaphy, herniotomy, be reported for laparoscopic repair of an initial, incarcerated, inguinal hernia. The following is the corrected Q&A.

Surgery: Digestive System

Question: Is it appropriate to report CPT code 49650 for a laparoscopic repair of an initial, incarcerated, inguinal hernia, because the code descriptor does not differentiate between reducible and incarcerated/strangulated?

Answer: Yes. It is appropriate to report code 49650,Laparoscopy, surgical; repair initial inguinal hernia. Code 49650 does not specify whether the hernia repair is for an incarcerated or non-incarcerated hernia, and thus, code 49650 is appropriate for reporting initial inguinal hernia repair, regardless of the type being repaired.


----------

